# Got Ballast?



## habart30 (Dec 13, 2009)

I could not resist snapping a few shots of this truck. I'll just keep quiet..the pic speaks for itself.

*Feel free to add more pictures to this thread if any of you have similar encountersThumbs Up! *


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Very nice.

Over-sized plow on too light of a truck, along with no ballast.

My favorite form of ballast is the junker guys running around with a beat up truck and plow along with 2 yards worth of scrap in the back of the truck.

...


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

nothing out of the norm for a chevy is it?


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

Yeah theres always idiots running around and most of them are all running $20 strobe beacons that dont do a fing thing


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

cmo18;1426001 said:


> nothing out of the norm for a chevy is it?


Well as for this comment, a chevy holds weight a H*** of a lot better than any dodge. As for the picture, it looks like a half ton truck with a 8' Boss HD Tripedge plow, those were the heaviest 8' plows boss ever made, I think they were even heavier than the 8'2 boss power V. My step father owns one and it even looks heavier, idk what it is about them but they are alot heavier.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

BOSSMAN21;1426073 said:


> Well as for this comment, a chevy holds weight a H*** of a lot better than any dodge. As for the picture, it looks like a half ton truck with a 8' Boss HD Tripedge plow, those were the heaviest 8' plows boss ever made, I think they were even heavier than the 8'2 boss power V. My step father owns one and it even looks heavier, idk what it is about them but they are alot heavier.


My dads Dodge had the same plow, '02 1500, and it looked the same way, Just a little higher up though but it rode low with that plow on. Even with ballast. Probably could have used more, but we were lazy

EDIT: and nice $10 strobe. Geeze, my truck is just for the blowers and sidewalk crew and I have more than that.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

What's ballast?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

cmo18;1426001 said:


> nothing out of the norm for a chevy is it?


LOL, I see that all the time around here.


----------



## 2low (Oct 1, 2008)

there is a 1500 chev in my town with a boss 8.5 v blade and the wing tips are 1/2 inch off the ground


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

BOSSMAN21;1426073 said:


> Well as for this comment, a chevy holds weight a H*** of a lot better than any dodge.


Keep dreaming.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

BOSSMAN21;1426073 said:


> Well as for this comment, a chevy holds weight a H*** of a lot better than any dodge.


That is a pretty ignorant statement. 

As for the ballast if he put it in the bed the truck would be over GVWR oh wait it already is on the front axle


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

I have a picture for you, I'll try to get a shot of a K1500 I always see with an 8 foot Hiniker... Its always the Chevy's...


----------



## habart30 (Dec 13, 2009)

SmokeyBacon;1426302 said:


> I have a picture for you, I'll try to get a shot of a K1500 I always see with an 8 foot Hiniker... Its always the Chevy's...


yeah snap a pic if you can, and your right It's always the Chevy's..90% of the time anyways.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Mine holds pretty well... Taking the picture was tight but you can see the plow is raised...


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

87chevy;1426437 said:


> Mine holds pretty well... Taking the picture was tight but you can see the plow is raised...


well of course it does, it's lighter on the front-end with all that rust!! haha just joking with ya! th bed on my ford is starting to look like that too!


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

bigbadbrad;1426469 said:


> well of course it does, it's lighter on the front-end with all that rust!! haha just joking with ya! th bed on my ford is starting to look like that too!


Weight reduction, for higher top speed Thumbs Up You should see the box...


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

BOSSMAN21;1426073 said:


> a chevy holds weight a H*** of a lot better than any dodge.


HAHA

Front end drops 1/2" with a 9'2". 1 ton springs. doesn't drop at all in the rear with the 14' b&b. But yeah you take your IFS lol


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

H&H, awesome truck. I want to put one together like that.Thumbs Up


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

hlntoiz;1426499 said:


> H&H, awesome truck. I want to put one together like that.Thumbs Up


Thank you sir! I have a truck thread and a headache rack thread, take a look if you get bored enough


----------



## habart30 (Dec 13, 2009)

H&HPropertyMait;1426504 said:


> Thank you sir! I have a truck thread and a headache rack thread, take a look if you get bored enough


H&H...I see your from Mattawan. Funny because this picture was taken at the Citgo on the corner of Main street and Red Arrow! I live in Texas Corners. Keep an eye out for this truck..I'm sure you'll see him sooner or later!


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

87chevy;1426437 said:


> Mine holds pretty well... Taking the picture was tight but you can see the plow is raised...


That older chevy is a solid axle with leaf springs though, not an IFS.


----------



## oakwood1 (Jan 22, 2012)

You guys have such little faith in the half tons. Just put a few extra leafs under it. Thumbs Up Nothing like 6200lbs of bobcat on a halfton. Just wish chevy woulda stuck with the 5.7. The 5.3 cries a little bit goin up hills


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

SmokeyBacon;1426550 said:


> That older chevy is a solid axle with leaf springs though, not an IFS.


If you saw the underside of that truck you would know that means nothing...


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

87chevy;1426571 said:


> If you saw the underside of that truck you would know that means nothing...


LOL. Fair enough...:salute:


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

I fell through the floor one day... wasnt good haha. But that is only a 7 footer, opposed to the 8 or whatever it is the OP posted


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

H&HPropertyMait;1426477 said:


> HAHA
> 
> Front end drops 1/2" with a 9'2". 1 ton springs. doesn't drop at all in the rear with the 14' b&b. But yeah you take your IFS lol


HAHA. Well, I have a 9.2 on a stock 2500HD and it doesn't drop any more than a 1/2 inch. No 1 ton springs....just a good ole stock truck with a few hundred pounds of sandbags


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

oakwood1;1426561 said:


> You guys have such little faith in the half tons. Just put a few extra leafs under it. Thumbs Up Nothing like 6200lbs of bobcat on a halfton. Just wish chevy woulda stuck with the 5.7. The 5.3 cries a little bit goin up hills


I can somewhat agree that half tons get a bad rep, but that is not the pic to prove it. That skiddy is damn near right on the axles. Im sure there is not much tongue weight.

As for the origional posters pics, there is a guy with a truck just like that running around by me. looks the same way with what appears to be a 7.5 unimount.

If we want to talk about plow holding capabilities, Ill go ahead and say Ford wins.Thumbs Up Thats right I said it.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

> Front end drops 1/2" with a 9'2". 1 ton springs. doesn't drop at all in the rear with the 14' b&b. But yeah you take your IFS lol


Actually 1 ton front springs are no different then the 2500 springs. so you basically have stock springs on the front of the dodge and it still doesn't sag


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;1426705 said:


> Actually 1 ton front springs are no different then the 2500 springs. so you basically have stock springs on the front of the dodge and it still doesn't sag


Well I had about 800 Lbs of Bricks on the back of my dodge and I thought the front end was going to come right off the ground....lol. Then again that was the rear suspension failing, not the front.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

BOSSMAN21;1426735 said:


> Well I had about 800 Lbs of Bricks on the back of my dodge and I thought the front end was going to come right off the ground....lol. Then again that was the rear suspension failing, not the front.


Yea but your dodge is a girly half ton. so that explains it. I had my 2 yard salter in the bed of my blue dodge last winter and heaped it over a few times with 2.5 yards of sand and it still didn't sag that bad. Thats like 6500 pounds not including the weight of the salter.


----------



## habart30 (Dec 13, 2009)

Drew2010;1426703 said:


> I can somewhat agree that half tons get a bad rep, but that is not the pic to prove it. That skiddy is damn near right on the axles. Im sure there is not much tongue weight.
> 
> As for the origional posters pics, there is a guy with a truck just like that running around by me. looks the same way with what appears to be a 7.5 unimount.
> 
> If we want to talk about plow holding capabilities, Ill go ahead and say Ford wins.Thumbs Up Thats right I said it.


That truck was basically doing an endo ...I mean it really looked like the rear wheels were coming off the ground lol.

If you can get the chance to snap a picture of the truck your talking about do so..I'd like to see it!

And about your Ford comment...to each their own:salute:.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

habart30;1426528 said:


> H&H...I see your from Mattawan. Funny because this picture was taken at the Citgo on the corner of Main street and Red Arrow! I live in Texas Corners. Keep an eye out for this truck..I'm sure you'll see him sooner or later!


Well no kidding! i didnt even notice! LOL i will have to keep my eyes peeled for that thing, i hope i can get a few pics myself!

Ill keep an eye out for you too, you see one of our trucks, i have a red cummins as my dd and a red f250 with a western on the front salt dog in the bed, says johnson on the side.

Happy plowing


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

BOSSMAN21;1426699 said:


> HAHA. Well, I have a 9.2 on a stock 2500HD and it doesn't drop any more than a 1/2 inch. No 1 ton springs....just a good ole stock truck with a few hundred pounds of sandbags


yeah im sure your torsion bars arent cranked at all right? thought so, thats exactly like having one ton springs. if you're trying to tell us it doesnt drop w/out cranking them...:laughing:


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

H&HPropertyMait;1426768 said:


> yeah im sure your torsion bars arent cranked at all right? thought so, thats exactly like having one ton springs. if you're trying to tell us it doesnt drop w/out cranking them...:laughing:


You're exactly correct, if Mr. MSS Mow is on here and chimes in he will tell you that I dont have them cranked at all. I didn't need to have them cranked at all.


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

And is it just me, or does H+H's back dragging blade offset the Boss weight on the front? LOL, thats what I thought too. :laughing:


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

BOSSMAN21;1426926 said:


> And is it just me, or does H+H's back dragging blade offset the Boss weight on the front? LOL, thats what I thought too. :laughing:


The rear doesn't drop at all with that. It has an extra 3 leafs in the rear. What you see is what you get. Must be a Chevy guy thing


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

H&HPropertyMait;1426935 said:


> The rear doesn't drop at all with that. It has an extra 3 leafs in the rear. What you see is what you get. Must be a Chevy guy thing


Oh so you needed to beef the rear up too? Well that explains the dodge thing. I do have to give you one thing, the Cummins runs circles around the Duramax all day long and then some into the night LOL. :salute:


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

BOSSMAN21;1426944 said:


> Oh so you needed to beef the rear up too? Well that explains the dodge thing. I do have to give you one thing, the Cummins runs circles around the Duramax all day long and then some into the night LOL. :salute:


Why would you not want to? All summer long we pull a t300 bobcat and on the weekends it pulls either a 800 horse 2.5 truck or a 1400 horse mod truck on a 28' pj. 
Once again, why not


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

The efi live tuned 06 common rail will run. Baddd street truck


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

H&HPropertyMait;1426955 said:


> Why would you not want to? All summer long we pull a t300 bobcat and on the weekends it pulls either a 800 horse 2.5 truck or a 1400 horse mod truck on a 28' pj.
> Once again, why not


I don't beef mine up and I pull a tri axle trap trailer every where in the summer, I am a lobster fisherman and have had over 8000 lbs in traps and anchors on the trailer and had no problems.


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

Maybe it is because i don't currently own a Ford or Dodge, but what is with the owners of these brands that they feel the need to constantly bash IFS?

Maybe you should in this case make note of the 850+or- lb plow on a truck rated to carry a 600lb plow with almost 700lbs balast req'd
Throw the same plow on a 1/2 ton Ford or Dodge, whats going to happen?

Compare your 3/4 truck to a half ton, tuff with a capital T? 
your suspention doesn't drop because you beafed the **** out of it?
Crank the T-bars, add air shocks or timbrens and a back blade for balast with 3 add a leafs, it too will ride level. Over weight is over weight no matter how you break it down.

Anywho just making an observation Thumbs Up Bash on.....:waving:


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Saw this just recently....


























(FYI: It's not a diesel transplant.... )


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

BOSSMAN21;1426972 said:


> I don't beef mine up and I pull a tri axle trap trailer every where in the summer, I am a lobster fisherman and have had over 8000 lbs in traps and anchors on the trailer and had no problems.


You want a cookie or a trophy?


----------



## habart30 (Dec 13, 2009)

Squires;1426992 said:


> Maybe it is because i don't currently own a Ford or Dodge, but what is with the owners of these brands that they feel the need to constantly bash IFS?
> 
> Maybe you should in this case make note of the 850+or- lb plow on a truck rated to carry a 600lb plow with almost 700lbs balast req'd
> Throw the same plow on a 1/2 ton Ford or Dodge, whats going to happen?


although it does seem like it's always the Chevy drivers that roll around like this guy, but bashing IFS was not my point for putting these pictures up. It was just funny to me that someone so clueless would actually put that plow on that bone stock truck, and drive/plow it with an empty bed..lol:laughing:


----------



## habart30 (Dec 13, 2009)

grec-o-face;1427043 said:


> Saw this just recently....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow lol.. I wouldn't be surprised if this guy had a wheelie bar on his lawnmower...
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Squires;1426992 said:


> Maybe it is because i don't currently own a Ford or Dodge, but what is with the owners of these brands that they feel the need to constantly bash IFS?
> 
> Maybe you should in this case make note of the 850+or- lb plow on a truck rated to carry a 600lb plow with almost 700lbs balast req'd
> Throw the same plow on a 1/2 ton Ford or Dodge, whats going to happen?
> ...


I think they all forget that their brand half tons have IFS too. Except Dodge up til 03. Thumbs Up


----------



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

found this on youtube poor front end


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

nicks_xj;1427371 said:


> found this on youtube poor front end


Why don't these guys crank their bars? They're lucky enough to have a front suspension set-up that can have the pre-load adjusted with the turn of a wrench but don't even bother..


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

H&HPropertyMait;1427084 said:


> You want a cookie or a trophy?


Neither, I already got what I wanted, I made you look like a DumbA$$!! LOL


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

BOSSMAN21;1427393 said:


> Neither, I already got what I wanted, I made you look like a DumbA$$!! LOL


Hahaha ok


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

H&HPropertyMait;1427399 said:


> Hahaha ok


Lol, face it, you have a beefed up dodge that you are trying to compare to a stock GMC.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

BOSSMAN21;1427417 said:


> Lol, face it, you have a beefed up dodge that you are trying to compare to a stock GMC.


I was responding to your statement about a Chevy holding weight better then anything else. I proved my point guess well have to agree to dissagree


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I have driven a 1500 chevy, dodge and a F150, all with plows and stock, but not the same plows, and no ballast. the dodge and F150 seemed better to me, but thats my opinion on it. the 1500 wasnt bad, but it was a 7'6" Fisher I believe the dodge and ford were 8' or 8'6" BOSS trip edges


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

BOSSMAN21;1427417 said:


> Lol, face it, you have a beefed up dodge that you are trying to compare to a stock GMC.


HAHA I read your posts and it's rediculous. A 9'2" V on a stock truck and it only drops 1/2" ... Funny that our 06 and 07 Chevs drop more than that with 9' Scoops which are lighter and the bars have a turn or two in them. I also own an 06 Dodge/Cummins. Same miles used for the same thing as the Chevs, doesn't get used for plowing much unless needed though. Either way the trucks handle the weight about the same and in actuality the Dodge will "sag" less under the same conditions. Oh and the truck in the original picture is not a trip edge Thumbs Up. GMC's are the GREATEST truck EVER built until you own something else right 

I hope to god that guy was just moving the plow from another and had a smaller one at home. Poor truck must have been hurting when it went over bumps :crying:


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

oakwood1;1426561 said:


> You guys have such little faith in the half tons. Just put a few extra leafs under it. Thumbs Up Nothing like 6200lbs of bobcat on a halfton. Just wish chevy woulda stuck with the 5.7. The 5.3 cries a little bit goin up hills





THEGOLDPRO;1426705 said:


> Actually 1 ton front springs are no different then the 2500 springs. so you basically have stock springs on the front of the dodge and it still doesn't sag


You guys (not just the two I quoted) are all concerned about how things sit and how things pull. You are compensating with springs and some may compensate wth a tuner etc... but no one is mentioning the most important thing...............................

*BRAKES*

It will be all well and good hauling a "skiddy" and making sure something looks good but what about the pomofo you crash into cause your 1/2 ton/******* 1-ton can stop? :salute:


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

Hahahahahahahahahahahaha..... I haven't seen a tread this entertaining in a while!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Should probably stay on topic. Threads are getting locked a lot around here lately Thumbs Up


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

my dodge dosent move any with the plow raised, theres chevys all over here nosediving i saw a 1500 last week with a boss vee. good idea.


----------



## habart30 (Dec 13, 2009)

NBI Lawn;1427465 said:


> I hope to god that guy was just moving the plow from another and had a smaller one at home. Poor truck must have been hurting when it went over bumps :crying:


I think he had surely been plowing with that set up. It looked that way anyway..


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

these trucks are at a mall near me, they all have big metal cages in the beds full of dirt and stone and im pretty sure theyre all stick shift


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

NBI Lawn;1427465 said:


> HAHA I read your posts and it's rediculous. A 9'2" V on a stock truck and it only drops 1/2" ... Funny that our 06 and 07 Chevs drop more than that with 9' Scoops which are lighter and the bars have a turn or two in them. I also own an 06 Dodge/Cummins. Same miles used for the same thing as the Chevs, doesn't get used for plowing much unless needed though. Either way the trucks handle the weight about the same and in actuality the Dodge will "sag" less under the same conditions. Oh and the truck in the original picture is not a trip edge Thumbs Up. GMC's are the GREATEST truck EVER built until you own something else right
> 
> I hope to god that guy was just moving the plow from another and had a smaller one at home. Poor truck must have been hurting when it went over bumps :crying:


Well, You can say whatever you want, but I know what my truck does, and I can tell you from experience that I am telling the truth. Plus, I have a Dodge, and No GMC is not the greatest truck ever, the Dodge rides nice, its just not a work vehicle, the GMC is a lot better work truck. Now for the "sagging" well I have seen plenty of 3/4 ton dodges running around with 8 ft Fisher HD's that are riding right on their noses, so don't tell me that they don't sag bad. Thats BS.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

BOSSMAN21;1427855 said:


> Well, You can say whatever you want, but I know what my truck does, and I can tell you from experience that I am telling the truth. Plus, I have a Dodge, and No GMC is not the greatest truck ever, the Dodge rides nice, its just not a work vehicle, the GMC is a lot better work truck. Now for the "sagging" well I have seen plenty of 3/4 ton dodges running around with 8 ft Fisher HD's that are riding right on their noses, so don't tell me that they don't sag bad. Thats BS.


You're a trip. I didn't say the dodge doesn't, sag I said it sagged less. Also your dodge is a 1/2ton so obviously it isn't a "work truck".


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

NBI Lawn;1428151 said:


> You're a trip. I didn't say the dodge doesn't, sag I said it sagged less. Also your dodge is a 1/2ton so obviously it isn't a "work truck".


Right, if I put a 8' Boss Super duty plow on a 3/4 ton Chevy or GMC it would hold the weight better than a 3/4 ton Dodge is what I am saying.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

BOSSMAN21;1428451 said:


> Right, if I put a 8' Boss Super duty plow on a 3/4 ton Chevy or GMC it would hold the weight better than a 3/4 ton Dodge is what I am saying.


OK this is my last post as this is getting off topic.

So you are saying you THINK if you put an 8'... I already told you we HAVE an 06 CC diesel Chev and a 06 QC diesel Dodge, both stock and have done the comparison. Both have the same Hiniker plows. When the plows are raised the DODGE SAGS LESS. Not saying the Chev is on the bump stops or anything but it is less. Also when pulling the same trailer the dodge will squat less. There is a reason a dodge rides like a lumber wagon Thumbs Up.

Also I am by no means a Dodge guy, just stating facts as I own both.


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

NBI Lawn;1428462 said:


> OK this is my last post as this is getting off topic.
> 
> So you are saying you THINK if you put an 8'... I already told you we HAVE an 06 CC diesel Chev and a 06 QC diesel Dodge, both stock and have done the comparison. Both have the same Hiniker plows. When the plows are raised the DODGE SAGS LESS. Not saying the Chev is on the bump stops or anything but it is less. Also when pulling the same trailer the dodge will squat less. There is a reason a dodge rides like a lumber wagon Thumbs Up.
> 
> Also I am by no means a Dodge guy, just stating facts as I own both.


Right and I am just standing behind GM.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

Just buy Ford and end this discussion!!! =)


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

I said it once... But I'll say it again... it seems no one here is comparing apples to apples... You're all looking at a half ton carrying a plow that should be on a 1 ton. And calling IFS junk.

I will GUARENTEE that if you put that same plow on a 99-2002 Ford F-150, it would do the exact same thing. Dodge probably wouldnt be so bad because they were still leaf sprung during that time. But it would still squat. Ford has had IFS since the 90s too. Let's not forget that.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

87chevy fyi dodge hasnt used leaves since 93. just letting you know


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

randomb0b123;1429087 said:


> 87chevy fyi dodge hasnt used leaves since 93. just letting you know


Ahhh thats right, they used coils. Forgot about that


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

This 2004 F150 I have on my lot is an IFS and I have a feeling it would squat pretty good with a heavy plow on it as well. The IFS trucks definitely have their place, this truck and the GM IFS's are great driving trucks, very comfortable. If I were hauling OTR again comfort would be high on my list of prioritys, a tired driver is not a safe driver. IFS in all 1 ton trucks is going to happen someday. That being said, I want a solid axle in my off-road vehicles. I hope Jeep keeps it real.


----------



## xjsnake (Dec 9, 2011)

Rusty Silence;1429804 said:


> IFS in all 1 ton trucks is going to happen someday. That being said, I want a solid axle in my off-road vehicles. I hope Jeep keeps it real.


Unfortunately the only Jeep coming with solid front axles still is the Wrangler. Everything else is IFS.


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

xjsnake;1430035 said:


> Unfortunately the only Jeep coming with solid front axles still is the Wrangler. Everything else is IFS.


Unfortunately for wheelers everywhere, the solid axle is going the way of the dodo bird.


----------



## ieetgluu (Dec 7, 2011)

As far as the 'dodge,chevy, ford bashathon', and the 'guy who cant afford a heavy duty truck to save his back from shoveling his driveway, but has a truck and plow anyway who is being picked on by the cool kids'- I say in the words of Peter Griffin 'omg, who the hell cares?'

I have a 1/2 ton. It had a plow when I bought it. I plow with it. It's not a pos, buts it's also not ideal. But it's what I have to work with at this point. My lights or light didnt cost a paycheck. Care to pick on me too?

Everyone has to start somewhere. I feel hesitant to post after having read through this. It's like grade school in this thread. Pick on the poor kid cuz he can't afford this or that. Its like the thread I read about the guy who had a tahoe i believe, and like a 9' plow for cheap or free, and he just wanted mounting advice so he could plow his dam driveway. And people were jumping on him about how the truck couldnt handle it, wasnt meant to be, blah blah blah. All from looking for advice on a forum, which is why people use forums. I just dont get it sometimes. Its like the 'telephone tough guy' or 'internet bully'- commonly known as 'e-thug'. 
Here ya go, pick it apart. How much do _I_ suck?








Sorry, this all just upsets me. Im usually hesitant on posting in order to avoid the forum bash, and now Im more hesitant. Too bad, because this site kicks ass.


----------



## oakwood1 (Jan 22, 2012)

ieetgluu;1430170 said:


> As far as the 'dodge,chevy, ford bashathon', and the 'guy who cant afford a heavy duty truck to save his back from shoveling his driveway, but has a truck and plow anyway who is being picked on by the cool kids'- I say in the words of Peter Griffin 'omg, who the hell cares?'
> 
> I have a 1/2 ton. It had a plow when I bought it. I plow with it. It's not a pos, buts it's also not ideal. But it's what I have to work with at this point. My lights or light didnt cost a paycheck. Care to pick on me too?
> 
> ...


Personaly I love to see the half tons working. Ideal? Probably not. But does it get the job done, probably. Just like my half ton. Is it built to pull a skid steer? Not really, but add on electronic brake controls and use some common sense and it'l do it. I think people need to remeber the size of the truck is important, ya. But its also about how you drive it, if it'l push snow without you beating the crap out of it then thats what matters.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

ieetgluu;1430170 said:


> As far as the 'dodge,chevy, ford bashathon', and the 'guy who cant afford a heavy duty truck to save his back from shoveling his driveway, but has a truck and plow anyway who is being picked on by the cool kids'- I say in the words of Peter Griffin 'omg, who the hell cares?'
> 
> I have a 1/2 ton. It had a plow when I bought it. I plow with it. It's not a pos, buts it's also not ideal. But it's what I have to work with at this point. My lights or light didnt cost a paycheck. Care to pick on me too?
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone will bash you for plowing with a 1/2ton or driving whatever. I would plow with a 1/2ton if I found a deal on one as I am sure anyone else on here would as well. Post pictures and comments where and whenever you want. I highly doubt anyone will "bash" you for it and if they do they probably dont have a foot to stand on.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

Rusty Silence;1429804 said:


> This 2004 F150 I have on my lot is an IFS and I have a feeling it would squat pretty good with a heavy plow on it as well. The IFS trucks definitely have their place, this truck and the GM IFS's are great driving trucks, very comfortable. If I were hauling OTR again comfort would be high on my list of prioritys, a tired driver is not a safe driver. IFS in all 1 ton trucks is going to happen someday. That being said, I want a solid axle in my off-road vehicles. I hope Jeep keeps it real.


Is that a F150 with cab lights??


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

ieetgluu;1430170 said:


> As far as the 'dodge,chevy, ford bashathon', and the 'guy who cant afford a heavy duty truck to save his back from shoveling his driveway, but has a truck and plow anyway who is being picked on by the cool kids'- I say in the words of Peter Griffin 'omg, who the hell cares?'
> 
> I have a 1/2 ton. It had a plow when I bought it. I plow with it. It's not a pos, buts it's also not ideal. But it's what I have to work with at this point. My lights or light didnt cost a paycheck. Care to pick on me too?
> 
> ...


Depending on where you live, how much you plow, and other factors a 1/2 ton is fine. My dad had a 1/2 ton with a Boss, it squatted a bit, but it got the job done and did what we asked. I was happy and so was he. We did about 10 driveways and 1 lot (family building). Worked for us as long as we kept up with the snow. Nice truck though!


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

fordtruck661;1431271 said:


> Is that a F150 with cab lights??


Yes they help the truck work like a 1 ton.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Rusty Silence;1431296 said:


> Yes they help the truck work like a 1 ton.


First part of bein cool is lookin cool right? Thumbs Up


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

87chevy;1431344 said:


> First part of bein cool is lookin cool right? Thumbs Up


that truck looks about as cool as a blacksmith shop in death valley in the middle of july


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

randomb0b123;1431490 said:


> that truck looks about as cool as a blacksmith shop in death valley in the middle of july


I don't... that doesnt sound pleasent at all!


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Just like to register my vote for H&H 's truck as the best rig on the site. Thats a sweet set up.


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

randomb0b123;1431490 said:


> that truck looks about as cool as a blacksmith shop in death valley in the middle of july


hey now


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

I think this guy might have enough ballast...


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Looks like he demolished a house and hauling away the debris ...


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

Turf Commando;1432498 said:


> Looks like he demolished a house and hauling away the debris ...


maybe it's a mobile garage to keep his truck out of the weather.


----------



## habart30 (Dec 13, 2009)

ieetgluu;1430170 said:


> As far as the 'dodge,chevy, ford bashathon', and the 'guy who cant afford a heavy duty truck to save his back from shoveling his driveway, but has a truck and plow anyway who is being picked on by the cool kids'- I say in the words of Peter Griffin 'omg, who the hell cares?'
> 
> I have a 1/2 ton. It had a plow when I bought it. I plow with it. It's not a pos, buts it's also not ideal. But it's what I have to work with at this point. My lights or light didnt cost a paycheck. Care to pick on me too?
> 
> ...


FYI you have totally misinterpreted this entire thread. Clearly you don't need cash to know what to mount on the front of your truck, and quite frankly all you need is a set of eyes, and a few brain cells. Thumbs Up


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Here's the competition around here. This guy finally put some garbage as ballast in his truck when I took a picture. It usually has an empty bed and the front sags when the plow is down, but when its up its brutal. He's parked up on the bank too so its really hard for you know to see how it normally is. I think its an 8 foot Hiniker?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

That's horrible an 8' Hiniker only weighs 614lbs


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1435184 said:


> That's horrible an 8' Hiniker only weighs 614lbs


My guess is that it's been rode hard and put away wet many a time....


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

To be honest I think it stays at the lot, I've only seen it driven on the road twice. And when there's nothing in the bed I'm shocked he even gets going off of a light. The mount is a few inches off the ground.


----------



## CuzMike (Jan 15, 2009)

He should disconnect his rear drive shaft to save on fuel. It's not doing a thing for him. Geeze..


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

I run a Chevy K1500 with a 8'6" Western Ultramount, without ballast my truck looks like that. I've always kept sand in the bed around 600-800lbs.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

How's this for ballast?

http://longisland.craigslist.org/cto/2863517793.html


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

ieetgluu;1430170 said:


> As far as the 'dodge,chevy, ford bashathon', and the 'guy who cant afford a heavy duty truck to save his back from shoveling his driveway, but has a truck and plow anyway who is being picked on by the cool kids'- I say in the words of Peter Griffin 'omg, who the hell cares?'
> 
> I have a 1/2 ton. It had a plow when I bought it. I plow with it. It's not a pos, buts it's also not ideal. But it's what I have to work with at this point. My lights or light didnt cost a paycheck. Care to pick on me too?
> 
> ...


7'6" RD/HD? Exactly the same setup as mine, but mine is an SLE and it has the Z71. They plow really well.

You guys care to pick me apart as well for plowing with 3 half tons?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

crank the front bars halfway and it would make a world of differance!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

leolkfrm;1471685 said:


> crank the front bars halfway and it would make a world of differance!


Half way?? Start with 3 turns go to 4 if you want but I'd measure your Z-height then you know you're ok


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

What does the SLE and Z71 packages give you? I'm not a Chevy guy by any means.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

SmokeyBacon;1471738 said:


> What does the SLE and Z71 packages give you? I'm not a Chevy guy by any means.


SLE is simply a higher trim level and Z71 is an offroad suspension package.


----------

